# Hilfe bei Steamaccount wiederbeschaffung!



## Helle85 (4. Januar 2012)

Hi,

wollte heut mal wieder seit über 5 Jahren mal wieder mein Steamaccount reaktivieren nur ist mir das Passwort nicht mehr eingefallen und beim Accountname war ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher. Hab dann Steam heruntergeladen und über den HL2 Productkey meinen Namen erhalten. Danach bin
ich auf "ich kenne meinen account" unter "alten account wiederherstellen" und hab einen key eingegebn den ich über dies mail erhalten habe:



> Dear User
> 
> This is an automated message generated by Steam account administration to help you reset your Steam password.
> 
> ...



Nach der Eingabe des Codes soll ich ein neues passwort eingeben jedoch kommt immer das entweder das neue pass oder dieser code falsch wären. Hab jetzt mittlerweile schon 10 codes angefordert aber es klappt einfach nicht!

Danach erstellte ich mir dann ein "Suppor Account" worauf ich immer noch auf die aktivierungsmail warte um so ein blödes für so ein "support ticket" zu erlangen. Habe mir darauf 3 Support Accounts erstellt weil ich mir nicht sicher war das gmx und web.de funzen. Hab auch alle Spamordner durch, nix zu finden*kotz*

Dann hab mich auch schon im steam forum regestriebt aber bin leider noch nicht freigeschaltet um meine probs zu schildern :/

Ist einfach ein teufelskreiss, könnt kotzen!!!

Ist der Code überhaupt für diese wiederherstellung meines accounts? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mothman (4. Januar 2012)

Vermutlich muss man das neue Passwort zweimal eingeben. Hast du da vielleicht nen Tippfehler gemacht?

Übrigens: Es kann immer nur der aktuell angeforderte Code gültig sein. Wenn du dir einen neuen anforderst, werden die alte obsolet. 


Was auch sein kann, dass die Steam-Server überlasten sind. Aber bei mir scheint alles ok mit den Servern. 

Also wenn du dir 100% sicher bis, dass DU alles richtig germacht hat, dann hilft wohl oder übel nur der Support. Und die brauchen, je nach Aufkommen, schon mal ein paar Tage zur Reaktion.

EDIT:
Nutzt du einen Webmailer oder einen Email-Client (z.B. Outlook, Live Mail)?

Bei Email-Clients kann es manchmal sein, dass Mails, die von GMX als Spam eingestuft wurden, garnicht erst im Spam-Ordner ankommen, sondern schon vorher gefiltert werden. Da musst du dann im Webmailer (also direkt unter www.gmx.net) nachschauen.


----------



## Helle85 (4. Januar 2012)

Erstmal danke für deine hilfe
Hab bei allen mailanbieter die suppoert adresse in den spamfilter eingetragen 
Und auch auf den servern direkt nachgeschaut, es kommt einfach nix
Codes benutz ich natürlich immer den aktuellsten uns tippfehler sind nach 100 versuche 
auch ausgeschlossen bräucht jetzt nur endlich mal die aktivierungsmail fûr den support das ich eventuell
den cd key usw... einsenden kann, aber es kommt ja nix hoffe es liegt an den servern!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Bist Du denn sicher, dass Du es damals für die email-Adresse verbunden hast, bei der Du jetzt nachsiehst? Ich hatte auch mal NUR für HalfLife2 einen Steam-Account und damit verbunden eine emailAdresse, dann lange gar kein Steamspiel mehr und den alten Account "vergessen" - dann wollte ich mal wieder HL2 spielen, aber die emailadresse für HL2 existierte auch nicht mehr. Nach einigem hin und her im Supportforum haben die mir das dann für meine neue email-Adresse freigeschaltet und die Nutzerdaten dahingeschickt. Das "hin und her" war vor allem, da die erst nach 5 Anfragen verstanden haben, dass die emailAdresse nicht mehr exisitiert UND ich meinen alten Usernamen nicht mehr kannte. Wenn Du den Usernamen noch kennst, ist das Problem vermutlich leichter zu lösen. Du musst nur ggf Fotos der Spielecodes als Beweis hochladen, und auf dem Codeaufkleber ggf "sogar" deinen Namen oder so.


----------



## Helle85 (4. Januar 2012)

So in etwa isses bei mir auch, hab NUR HL2 und hatte früher bissl CS gezockt. Aber hab ja über mein productkey meinen accountname bekommen, von daher muss ja dort noch was hinnterlegt sein oder nicht?

Hab auch schon seit jahren eigentlich nur 1-2 mailadressen, deshalb gibts da nicht so viel möglichkeiten mit meiner email+accountname.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Also, beim LogIn gibst Du dann Deinen Accountnamen ein, dann Passwort vergessen oder so ähnlich? da müsste ja an sich dann bei Deiner email-Adresse was ankommen... bist Du sicher wegen des Spam-Ordners? Hast Du Dich per Tool oder per browser zB bei gmx.de direkt eingeloggt? Der Anbieter filtert ja teils schon im Voraus, d.h einige mail siehst Du nur, wenn Du dich per Browser auf der email-Anbieter.Seite einloggst.


----------



## Helle85 (4. Januar 2012)

ich mach das alles über den steam client direkt, und wie oben beschrieben hab ich alle supportmails im filter eingetragen und auch schon direkt auf dem server geschaut und nicht nur im mail,outlook usw..

Jetzt gerade geht auch überhaupt nichts, glaub die machen an den servern rum was ich zur zeit überall lese...


----------

